# lecteur ? graveur ?



## skrollan (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Est-ce-qu'il est possible d'installer un lecteur ou graveur cdr - dvd externe sur
un IMac ? On ma dit que non chez Apple.
merci


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

??!? Tu as un port USB2 ? Tu as un port Firewire ? Donc tu peux installer ton graveur externe ! Essaie le LaCie si tu veux, celui avec Toast inclus. Avant j'avais un Plextor, il etait un peu moins bien. Bon, j'ai un Mini G4, mais je ne vois pas la difference.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Est-ce-qu'il est possible d'installer un lecteur ou graveur cdr - dvd externe sur
> un IMac ? On ma dit que non chez Apple.
> merci




Quel imac G3 ? Tu connais la fréquence du processeur ? TU tournes sous quel système ? 
C'est un imac avec un lecteur à tiroir ou mange disque ?

En tout cas, dans tous les cas c'est possible, le mieux étant de prendre un graveur de DVD externe en firewire chez MACWAY mais si tu as un un imac avec lecteur tiroir, tu n'auras pas de firewire donc il serait mieux dans ce cas de changer le lecteur interne par un graveur DVD, c'est possible sur ces modèles et pour seulement 50 &#8364;.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Avril 2006)

Heuuuu, je ne voudrais pas faire mon rabat joie, mais tant qu'on ne sait pas de quel iMac il s'agit, c'est difficile à affirmer.
Et si il a un iMac de 1ère génération sans Firewire ni USB2, vous proposez quoi comme graveur de DVD... mmmm ???


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu, je ne voudrais pas faire mon rabat joie, mais tant qu'on ne sait pas de quel iMac il s'agit, c'est difficile à affirmer.
> Et si il a un iMac de 1ère génération sans Firewire ni USB2, vous proposez quoi comme graveur de DVD... mmmm ???




Interne, j'en parle dans mon post, c'est ça de lire trop vite


----------



## MarcMame (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Interne, j'en parle dans mon post, c'est ça de lire trop vite


La question porte sur la possibilité d'utiliser un graveur externe et non pas interne.
Tu as raison, il ne faut pas lire trop vite, on en oublierait la question de départ.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

Quelle procédurier  On parle souvent d'externe car on ne sait pas qu'on peut changer l'interne, le fait de le savoir change alors souvent la donne


----------



## skrollan (7 Avril 2006)

Oulala , comme ça va vite ici...
Alors c'est vrai, j'envisageais même pas de parler de changer le lecteur cd, c'est pour ça que je posais la question sur le graveur externe. Je ne me sens pas capable de démonter tout ça. 
C'est un mac G3 , 233- avec , grâce à vos lumières - env. 280 mo maintenant.
Alors pourquoi ils m'ont dit que non chez Apple (question naîve...). Le plus simple pour moi serait de brancher un graveur (efficace, je travaille beaucoup avec des doc. audiovisuels)
de la façon la plus simple (prise usb. par exemple).

Merci 
Je vais éplucher vos réponses.


----------



## skrollan (7 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quel imac G3 ? Tu connais la fréquence du processeur ? TU tournes sous quel système ?
> C'est un imac avec un lecteur à tiroir ou mange disque ?
> 
> En tout cas, dans tous les cas c'est possible, le mieux étant de prendre un graveur de DVD externe en firewire chez MACWAY mais si tu as un un imac avec lecteur tiroir, tu n'auras pas de firewire donc il serait mieux dans ce cas de changer le lecteur interne par un graveur DVD, c'est possible sur ces modèles et pour seulement 50 .




Où pourrais-je trouver la fréquence du processeur ? système : c'est le 9.2.2 , et c'est un iMac à tiroir.


----------



## skrollan (7 Avril 2006)

Encore une question qui va vous faire  
qu'est ce que vous appelez usb 2 ?
merci


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Oulala , comme ça va vite ici...
> Alors c'est vrai, j'envisageais même pas de parler de changer le lecteur cd, c'est pour ça que je posais la question sur le graveur externe. Je ne me sens pas capable de démonter tout ça.
> C'est un mac G3 , 233- avec , grâce à vos lumières - env. 280 mo maintenant.
> Alors pourquoi ils m'ont dit que non chez Apple (question naîve...). Le plus simple pour moi serait de brancher un graveur (efficace, je travaille beaucoup avec des doc. audiovisuels)
> ...




C'est un 233 mhz, donc tu n'as que de l'USB1 et pas de firewire, donc en gros soit tu change le lecteur interne soit tu fais effectivement une croix sur ton graveur externe. L'USB 1 n'a pas un début suffisant pour faire de la gravure, avec un graveur externe, tu pourrais graver des CD en X 2, rien de plus, pour un DVD ça serait pas possible. L'USB2 est le successeur de l'USB1, genre 20 fois plus rapide, tout comme le FIREWIRE.

J'avais un graveur CD externe sur un mac équivalent donc voilà quoi... on peut rien faire pour toi si ce n'est changer le lecteur interne, pour 50  tu peux avoir un très bon graveur DVD/CD, c'est pas compliqué à faire, si tu connais quelqu'un qui bricole un peu, avec ces images il devrait facilement s'en sortir. (oui je sais c'est pas le lecteur qui est changé dans ce tuto mais on voit comment faire tout de même).

Pourquoi tu veux un graveur de CD déjà ? Pour graver des CD oui je sais mais ensuite, c'est pour transférer des données ? Pourquoi pas une clé USB de 1go, même en USB1 ça fonctionne bien et tu en trouves à partir de 50 .


----------



## HmJ (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'USB 1 n'a pas un début suffisant pour faire de la gravure, avec un graveur externe, tu pourrais graver des CD en X 2, rien de plus, pour un DVD ça serait pas possible. L'USB2 est le successeur de l'USB1, genre 20 fois plus rapide, tout comme le FIREWIRE.



... et l'USB2 reste compatible a 100% avec l'USB1 : meme prise, compatibilite ascendante/descendante garantie. Mais bon, comme tu peux le voir ici, c'est pas top l'USB.


----------



## skrollan (8 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est un 233 mhz, donc tu n'as que de l'USB1 et pas de firewire, donc en gros soit tu change le lecteur interne soit tu fais effectivement une croix sur ton graveur externe. L'USB 1 n'a pas un début suffisant pour faire de la gravure, avec un graveur externe, tu pourrais graver des CD en X 2, rien de plus, pour un DVD ça serait pas possible. L'USB2 est le successeur de l'USB1, genre 20 fois plus rapide, tout comme le FIREWIRE.
> 
> J'avais un graveur CD externe sur un mac équivalent donc voilà quoi... on peut rien faire pour toi si ce n'est changer le lecteur interne, pour 50  tu peux avoir un très bon graveur DVD/CD, c'est pas compliqué à faire, si tu connais quelqu'un qui bricole un peu, avec ces images il devrait facilement s'en sortir. (oui je sais c'est pas le lecteur qui est changé dans ce tuto mais on voit comment faire tout de même).
> 
> Pourquoi tu veux un graveur de CD déjà ? Pour graver des CD oui je sais mais ensuite, c'est pour transférer des données ? Pourquoi pas une clé USB de 1go, même en USB1 ça fonctionne bien et tu en trouves à partir de 50 .




Merci pour toutes ces précisions,
Je vais tenter de changer le lecteur. Pourquoi pas , j'ai déjà ouvert à l'aide de "sterpin", ça allait très bien.
J'ai besoin d'un truc assez performant pour graver cd-cd rom-dvd, j'en ai  constamment besoin au boulot (enseignante). donc pas pour transférer. 
Est-ce-que j'aurais assez de mémoire pour un graveur dvd ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes ces précisions,
> Je vais tenter de changer le lecteur. Pourquoi pas , j'ai déjà ouvert à l'aide de "sterpin", ça allait très bien.
> J'ai besoin d'un truc assez performant pour graver cd-cd rom-dvd, j'en ai  constamment besoin au boulot (enseignante). donc pas pour transférer.
> Est-ce-que j'aurais assez de mémoire pour un graveur dvd ?




Oui aucuns problèmes pour la mémoire, même avec 96 mo tu pourrais sous OS9.
Je suis pas sûr du format du lecteur de cet imac, un 2,5 pouces ou 3,5, je sais pas en fait...

Sous OSX, on passe un coup de patchburn pour que le graveur DVD soit pleinement reconnu par toutes les applications, quid de OS9 ?


----------



## MarcMame (10 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin d'un truc assez performant pour graver cd-cd rom-dvd, j'en ai  constamment besoin au boulot (enseignante). donc pas pour transférer.


Si tu as besoin de quelque chose de relativement performant et surtout dont tu as besoin constamment, tu devrais songer à lui trouver un remplaçant et offir une petite retraite bien méritée à ton iMac...


----------



## skrollan (11 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as besoin de quelque chose de relativement performant et surtout dont tu as besoin constamment, tu devrais songer à lui trouver un remplaçant et offir une petite retraite bien méritée à ton iMac...




C'est que j'y tiens à ma petite bulle bleue... 
Par contre, j'ai la possibilité de récupérer un iMac avec mange disque. Est-ce-que ce serait plus simple ?
merci


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> C'est que j'y tiens à ma petite bulle bleue...
> Par contre, j'ai la possibilité de récupérer un iMac avec mange disque. Est-ce-que ce serait plus simple ?
> merci




Oui car il sera équipé de port haut débit firewire, donc un graveur externe pourrait parfaitement fonctionné. De plus avec plus de 256 mo de ram, OSX panther (10.3.9.) fonctionne très bien.


----------



## skrollan (11 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui car il sera équipé de port haut débit firewire, donc un graveur externe pourrait parfaitement fonctionné. De plus avec plus de 256 mo de ram, OSX panther (10.3.9.) fonctionne très bien.




merci ! Une bonne nouvelle !
j'ai encore les cd d'installation de OSX 10.3 (ibook qui m'a été volé -cambriolage-).
Je peux donc installer OSX 10.3 + graveur dvd sur un iMac mange disque  ?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore les cd d'installation de OSX 10.3 (ibook qui m'a été volé -cambriolage-).
> Je peux donc installer OSX 10.3 + graveur dvd sur un iMac mange disque  ?


Concernant l'installation de OS X 10.3  : officiellement non, tu n'as pas le droit d'installer les CD d'installations fournis avec une machine sur une autre, même si cette dernière t'a été volé. Mais bon, personne ne t'en empechera, sauf peut-être le CD lui même qui pourrait refuser de s'installer sur l'iMac.
Essaye, tu verras bien ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> merci ! Une bonne nouvelle !
> j'ai encore les cd d'installation de OSX 10.3 (ibook qui m'a été volé -cambriolage-).
> Je peux donc installer OSX 10.3 + graveur dvd sur un iMac mange disque  ?




Comme le dit MarcMame, les CD livrés avec les machines ne fonctionnent qu'avec ces dernières, cependant tu peux toujours essayer car ça n'a pas toujours été vrai je crois.

Et pour installer OSX il faut que le firmware du mac soit à jour, *c'est très important.*


----------



## MarcMame (11 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et pour installer OSX il faut que le firmware du mac soit à jour, *c'est très important.*


Il me semble que l'installation n'est de toute façon pas possible sans qu'il le soit (alerte).


----------



## skrollan (11 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Au fait : aucun graveur (ni cd/cd-rom, ni dvd) en vue pour iMac (tiroir ou autre) sur
Macway.
Il y a -t-il d'autres vendeurs ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que l'installation n'est de toute façon pas possible sans qu'il le soit (alerte).




Comment expliquer ceux qui se retrouve avec un imac en rade parce qu'ils n'ont pas fait cette maj so ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Au fait : aucun graveur (ni cd/cd-rom, ni dvd) en vue pour iMac (tiroir ou autre) sur
> Macway.
> Il y a -t-il d'autres vendeurs ?




En interne tu peux seulement le faire sur un imac tiroir, c'est alors un simple lecteur 3,5 pouces comme tu peux trouver sur n'importe quel site comme ICI. (à vérifier tout de même qu'un niveau de la place ça ne pose pas de problèmes).


----------



## MarcMame (11 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Comment expliquer ceux qui se retrouve avec un imac en rade parce qu'ils n'ont pas fait cette maj so ?


Parce qu'il me semblait n'avoir vu que des messages de gens demandant comment faire cette mise à jour et non pas de gens en rade pour cette cause précise, mais si tu dis le contraire....


----------



## MarcMame (11 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait : aucun graveur (ni cd/cd-rom, ni dvd) en vue pour iMac (tiroir ou autre) sur
> Macway.


Il y a 2 graveurs externe en FireWire en vente chez MacWay. Il n'ont pas besoin d'être spécifiquement fait pour un iMac, le fait qu'il soit en FireWire et que ton "nouvel" iMac le soit également est suffisant.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il me semblait n'avoir vu que des messages de gens demandant comment faire cette mise à jour et non pas de gens en rade pour cette cause précise, mais si tu dis le contraire....




Yep, nombreux sujets, nombreux cas :rateau:


----------



## skrollan (18 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quel imac G3 ? Tu connais la fréquence du processeur ? TU tournes sous quel système ?
> C'est un imac avec un lecteur à tiroir ou mange disque ?
> 
> En tout cas, dans tous les cas c'est possible, le mieux étant de prendre un graveur de DVD externe en firewire chez MACWAY mais si tu as un un imac avec lecteur tiroir, tu n'auras pas de firewire donc il serait mieux dans ce cas de changer le lecteur interne par un graveur DVD, c'est possible sur ces modèles et pour seulement 50 .




Bonjour 
Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai opté pour un graveur interne. Mais le fameux graveur à  50 euros dont tu parles,
ou le touve-t-on ?
Chez MacWay, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Je n'ai dailleurs trouvé aucune indication sur le type de graveur pouvant être installé à la place du lecteur actuel.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> J'ai opté pour un graveur interne. Mais le fameux graveur à  50 euros dont tu parles,
> ou le touve-t-on ?
> Chez MacWay, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Je n'ai dailleurs trouvé aucune indication sur le type de graveur pouvant être installé à la place du lecteur actuel.




ICI, à 45 &#8364; même, *j'aimerais juste que quelqu'un confirme que le lecteur d'un imac à tiroir est bien un 3,5 pouces et que ça ne pose pas de problème au niveau de l'encombrement pour le mettre dans l'imac.*


----------



## skrollan (18 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse.
A moins de le démonter, ça ne rentrera pas, et je suppose que tu ne part pas 
du principe qu'il faut le démonter.
ou est-ce-que j'ai loupé qqch ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

skrollan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse.
> A moins de le démonter, ça ne rentrera pas, et je suppose que tu ne part pas
> du principe qu'il faut le démonter.
> ou est-ce-que j'ai loupé qqch ?




Oui je pense  
Bien sûr qu'il faut le démonter mais si comme je le crois, il prend parfaitement la place de l'ancien et bien ça ne pose aucun soucis et la manip c'est pas si délicate.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

Mais vu les photos ça serait un 2,5 pouces, macinsinde tu nous dis ou bien ?


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

le lecteur ? non c'est un slim


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le lecteur ? non c'est un slim



Oui voilà merci, bon et bien tu peux mettre  ça pour un graveur CD ou ça pour un graveur cd/dvd.

Perso j'ai mis le 1er sur un vieux powerbook 300 mhz et pas de soucis.


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2006)

enfin le slot loading ça fait un trou


----------



## skrollan (19 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais vu les photos ça serait un 2,5 pouces, macinsinde tu nous dis ou bien ?




oui, excuse-moi, j'étais incapable de te repondre là


----------



## skrollan (19 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà merci, bon et bien tu peux mettre  ça pour un graveur CD ou ça pour un graveur cd/dvd.
> 
> Perso j'ai mis le 1er sur un vieux powerbook 300 mhz et pas de soucis.





Merci, camarades. 
Un  "slim" j'en étais sure, ça me paraissais un peu trop gros celui d'avant.

Merci pour les infos,-ça va faire un trou devant, j'ai compris, c'est pas grave- 
reste plus qu'à suivre les instructions...

A bientôt


----------

